# Illustrator Cs2 Crash On Startup



## twotonoyster (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi. Running this crappy Tiger - installed Illustrator cs2 - tried to fire it up - crashed. Got this report:

EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Kern_invalid_address (0x0001) at 0xbf7ffac0

(and much more....)

Can any of you wicked smaht kids help bring my puter back? Suggestions (other than kicking and swearing)

Thanks.


----------

